# [SOLVED]libvirtd network

## feiticeir0

Hi all !

I'm having some trouble getting libvirt to start the network. 

I've already configure it and tried to start it, but i get the following error:

```

virsh # net-start default

error: Failed to start network default

error: internal error: Failed to apply firewall rules /sbin/iptables --table filter --insert FORWARD --in-interface virbr0 --jump REJECT: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.

```

If i try to start it again, i get another kind of error:

```

virsh # net-start default

error: Failed to start network default

error: Unable to create bridge virbr0: File exists

```

The network definition file in /usr/share/libvirt/networks/default.xml :

```

<network>

        <name>default</name>

        <bridge name="virbr0"/>

        <forward/>

        <ip address="192.168.122.1" netmask="255.255.255.0">

                <dhcp>

                        <range start="192.168.122.2" end="192.168.122.254"/>

                </dhcp>

        </ip>

</network>

```

My program versions:

app-emulation/libvirt-1.2.10-r4

app-emulation/qemu-2.1.2-r2

My steps in creating the network using the above default file:

```

virsh net-define /usr/share/libvirt/networks/default.xml 

Network default defined from /usr/share/libvirt/networks/default.xml

virsh net-autostart default

Network default marked as autostarted

```

And when i try to start the network:

```

virsh net-start default

error: Failed to start network default

error: internal error: Failed to apply firewall rules /sbin/iptables --table filter --insert FORWARD --in-interface virbr0 --jump REJECT: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name

```

What's the problem ??

Best regards

Bruno Santos

----------

## feiticeir0

After reading with attention the iptables error, i figured it out that i didn't had support for the REJECT chain in the kernel

Thank you

----------

